# Picked up a used Delta 40-680



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

It's a P20 and I got it for pretty cheap. The blade was broken, so I picked up a 5 pack from Lowes. But they came with these little tabs on the end. So I'm guessing they weren't the proper ones for my machine. I was able to pull them out and got the blade installed. I was impressed that it ran so smoothly. I need to make an insert plate for it now.

Couple questions on the machine though, is it worth keeping? It does take up a bit of space and I'm extremely limited.

What kind of blades should I buy for it if I want to keep it?

It has 6 speeds and I'm curious on how to decide which speed to use for what operation I'm doing?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

both blades and speed ? are both determined on what you plan on cutting with this tool once you use this you will not know how you lived without it Pegas 0/2 spiral blades are very nice look for pinless blades …. GOOD LUCK :<))


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I'm leaning towards keeping it as who wouldn't like more tools and since I got it for less than $50.


----------

